# Hello everybody！I'm a slingshooter from China



## shuifei (Nov 2, 2021)

glad to be here to watch shooters all over world discuss slingshot！😄


----------



## shuifei (Nov 2, 2021)

I am using vpn to surf the Internet, so my positioning is not accurate. Actually I am a China mainland player


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

🌞 Welcome 🌞


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

welcome & enjoy


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Welcome from Switzerland!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

欢迎上船 !


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Welcome from Georgia /USA

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome from S.Texas


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Welcome from Canada


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Glad to have you here! Greetings from the USA!


----------

